

Can Quantify compete with Basecamp - lewro
http://www.lewro.com/design/can-quantify-compete-with-basecamp

======
pedalpete
Quantify looks beautiful from the smallish images, but it doesn't jump out at
me as being infinitely more usable than basecamp.

I'm not a fan of basecamp, but have used it and some of it's competitors on
different projects. What struck me about all these services isn't the design
(though it isn't great), but that we rely more on email and local files to
share the info, and basecamp is just something that is somewhere else that you
are supposed to update.

It isn't integrated into the workflow, and that is the challenge I see, not
design.

